# Z24 compatible block



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

I am in the market for a replacement block for my 89 D21 with the Z24 injected engine.
Most of the engine remans are long blocks and they don't do short blocks. I had already 
bought a new head before the block was found to be cracked and unuseable. 
What model year blocks are compatible with the 89 Z24?
Anybody got one for sale?
I probably am going to end up selling the brand new head from Clearwater if anyone is interested. It was installed but the truck would not crank and run so it was removed. I purchased it in Sept. and will guarantee its condition. Might even throw in the good crank and four piston rods since it is so close to Xmas.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check oem-surplus.com they bought up Nissans old stock, might find something there..


----------



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks, I did as you suggested. Interesting site but no luck.


----------

